# Show me your Fat Single Speed



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Looking for inspiration more than advice. I'm thinking a Pugsley with offset fork set up with one wheel fixed the other free is exactly what I need this winter. Recently moved another 300kms. north.:madman:

I like looking a pics, got anything to show? My search did not come up with a fat single speed thread.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Saddle Up, here's some single speed fatty pics. My old Pug, the white one, had an offset fork as well as a Moonlander fork. My new one, black, is running a Waltworks fork with 6mm offset. 

My wife's Pug has a symmetrical Pugsley fork. She's running 34x17 (mostly bike path stuff). I typically run 33x18. 

If you end up building a SS thread hub, you can have my 22T freewheel cog - I don't need it anymore as I'm running a cassette style rear hub now. I found the 22T combined with a 33T front to be good for winter.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Aaron I just may take you up on your offer. The white bikes looks a lot like what I had in mind. Oh and you appear to be a lucky man, remember happy wife, happy life.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

You might want to ping slowerthensnot. I know he's on a fattie right now (Borealis). Gear it low like TheAaron said. 

By the way, nice set ups, TheAaron.


----------



## kloeshuman (Apr 29, 2014)

the girl in the pics rocks too


----------



## rschreck (Aug 11, 2014)

No snow. Only dirt. Some techy stuff, not a lot of hills. Will I hate 36:19 or 36:21?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Surly Moonlander SS. 33/21 for difficult stuff and 36/18 for easy paths and commuting. (Dingle setups are singlespeed bikes as much as a track fixie with a flip flop hub, so purists shaddup.)


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Another version.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> Recently moved another 300kms. north.:madman:


haha what the hell, man. are you serious? e-town? i moved out of calgary myself, 60km south. stay warm my friend, the trails here will miss you.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha thanks. Yep e-town, for the immediate future, our next move will be Tulum Mexico.

Brad and Saul your bikes look great. Almost like a fat 1x1, exactly the direction I'd go. I think the combination of fat with the simplicity of SS really makes the most sense to me for a dedicated winter set up.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks. The pug is a really fun bike. And you know what they say. Once you go fat... 

You can ride in different places. 

Or something like that.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

kloeshuman said:


> the girl in the pics rocks too


Thanks dude...she's not bad


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Saddle Up said:


> Thanks Aaron I just may take you up on your offer. The white bikes looks a lot like what I had in mind. Oh and you appear to be a lucky man, remember happy wife, happy life.


For sure! Just keep me posted if you want it. And yes, I learned long ago that a happy wife = happy life.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

I've got one


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice dropbar set up. What stem are you using?


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I set one of the pugs frames as a SS. Each time I went in the garage, I heard my 1x1 crying in the corner....I couldn't take it any longer. Sold the fatSS and rebuilt the little green monster with dirt wizard semi-fats. 
Has anyone ever seen a bicycle smile? I have.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Here's the Mukluk I had.*

This was a VERY fun machine.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks awesome. I had a dingle set up on my Karate Monkey, I may have to consider this further. Are you running 32-34 up front?


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Saddle Up said:


> Looks awesome. I had a dingle set up on my Karate Monkey, I may have to consider this further. Are you running 32-34 up front?


Running 30/32 up front. 20/22 freewheel. Low gearing because its a fatbike, and I ride a lot of steep trails in Colorado. It also has to be able to crawl through the muck and snow in the winter.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

How much do the fatty SS's hurt? I love single speeding and it's pretty much the only riding I do, but even with a lower gearing I have to imagine it gets pretty rough


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

captnpenguin said:


> How much do the fatty SS's hurt? I love single speeding and it's pretty much the only riding I do, but even with a lower gearing I have to imagine it gets pretty rough


IMO, it gets rough on long rides or ones with a LOT of climbing. However on my normal evening rides of 10-12 miles with 1000-1500' of climbing it wasn't much worse at all. I even climbed some sections faster on my SS Mukluk. I normally run 32x20 on 29er SS and I ran the fat SS as 30x20.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

captnpenguin said:


> How much do the fatty SS's hurt? I love single speeding and it's pretty much the only riding I do, but even with a lower gearing I have to imagine it gets pretty rough


I don't think it's that much "worse" than riding a non-fat single speed. There are times when I'm way over geared or way under geared for certain terrain and that can be annoying. But, that comes with the bliss that is SSing, right ? 

My wife and I attempted a local charity ride this past weekend on our SS fattys while geared 33-17 and each pulling Burleys with our kids...and that was not a great idea. This is probably the only time I haven't enjoyed SSing my fat bike. However, the kids had fun and we found a cool unplanned rail trail which we jumped on...and that was awesome.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Bashing around my new home-city. Hopefully, Boston will get some good snow this winter.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

captnpenguin said:


> How much do the fatty SS's hurt? I love single speeding and it's pretty much the only riding I do, but even with a lower gearing I have to imagine it gets pretty rough


I thought the same and initially built my Moonlander 1x9. Then I gave SS a try and have stuck to it. I ride 34/20 with my 29er and 33/21 with the fat bike. I feel the weight uphill and when I'm accelerating, but once the beast is going it has two flywheels that keep up momentum and it certainly doesn't stall on small things.


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

How many of you are doing climbs in the winter time? When I SS on my 29er, I stand up to power through tough climbs. On a fatty in snow, I have to stay in saddle & lean weight back over rear tire on tougher climbs to keep wheel from spinning out. I really would love to go SS fat, but I just can't imagine doing some of my winter climbs on it. I would say I'm a fairly strong rider with good fitness, and very much in love with rigid SS & simplicity. That said, I just really can't envision a -5* 12 mile night ride on my go to course on a SS.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

With the BFL as a rear tire I did have to lean back and sit 'n spin (when I had gears) to make the same climbs that I could pedal standing with my 29er. But the latter had Nobby Nics so it's not really a fair comparison. 

The Lou is a whole different beast. Even if it slips you go forward. It's more a paddle wheel than a bicycle tire.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is my ss krampus

32/19

photo 2 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Saul Lumikko;11516662
The Lou is a whole different beast. Even if it slips you go forward. It's more a paddle wheel than a bicycle tire.[/QUOTE said:


> Saul- You have my attention. Talk me into it... How many crank rings & cogs to do interchange throughout the winter? If you had to go with just one ratio, what would it be? I'd be on a Pug, Marge Lites, with Lou & Bud. I don't mind an uphill mid-climb push here & there, but really hate to spin on fast flats.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

It honestly depends so much on the rider and conditions that it's impossible for one rider to tell another what to use. 

With that in mind, my primary gear ratio is 33/21. It's not totally frustrating on flats, yet offers quite a bit of torque when needed.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Half fats work?


----------



## rschreck (Aug 11, 2014)

I'll get a photo up soon. 2014 Surly Pugsley. 33:19.


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Picked up a Special Ops this weekend. Race Face narrow-wide, tug nuts, & Niner cog is my plan.


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)

34x16 gearing for Back roads and trails. I have switched out the Keller fork to a Sarma Hoboy. 








34x19 gearing for the white stuff.


----------



## oaker (Oct 15, 2009)

View attachment 951822


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

My cheap fatty, I love this thing.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been thinking about SSing my fatbike but it's my only geared ride ATM so I could dingle it. I've got sliding rear dropouts that are nasty to adjust on the fly is there a trick to switch over in a hurry?


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes. The lower gear should have a bigger cog and smaller chainring by the same amount of teeth, so chain length is close enough to run at the same slider position. For example I run 33/21 and 36/18.


----------

